
Are Bioplastics Better for the Environment? It’s Complicated - nkurz
https://undark.org/2019/07/23/bioplastics-biodegradable-plastics-better-for-environment/
======
jefflombardjr
Energy consumption from production aside, if it means preventing more
microplastics from entering the environments I think that in and of itself is
a marginal win.

This is all based on the assumption that they are actually compostable and it
doesn't get greenwashed like "organic"

------
IshKebab
I definitely think PLA should not be able to be advertised as "compostable".

~~~
infecto
I imagine only the bay area is able to compost it by industrial composting?

~~~
inkuplex
I've actually been looking for a facility near the East Bay to allow me to
dispose of it properly with no avail.

